
Three Hours of Work a Day? You’re Not Fooling Anyone - gnicholas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/three-hours-of-work-a-day-youre-not-fooling-anyone-11563528611?mod=rsswn
======
moksly
> The company rarely uses the tool to discipline workers, Mr. Dauer says.
> Instead, it lets managers spot patterns and praise employees who go above
> and beyond by detecting, for example, workers who take their laptops home
> and work after hours.

How healthy.

I actually do that myself, but I know it’s wrong, and I’d probably be even
more inclined to do so if I knew it would be noticed. Although to be perfectly
honest, I’d probably quit if my organisation did this. It’s not like it would
be hard for me to find work somewhere that isn’t the gestapo.

------
michaelmrose
One of the businesses talks about praising people who go above and beyond

>for example, workers who take their laptops home and work after hours.

Stealing time from their families to give to their employers gratis.

If you are hourly especially this is no more ethical than taking property from
your employer.

